# My first attempts at scrollsawing - Pics



## Taffy Turner (28 Feb 2007)

Well, here it folks - at long last I have some pictures of what I have been up to since receiving my Axminster AWSF18 for Christmas.






Cut from some crappy old 1/2" pine I had laying about - from my own pattern created using the Word Art Function in Microsoft Word. Finished using a couple of coats of stone effect enamel for texture, a couple of coats of gloss white enamel for colour and a light coat of glitter spray for sparkle.





















All four cut from 3mm, 6mm and 9mm Birch Ply, finished with Chestnut Spirit Stains, one coat of Chestnut Acrylic Sanding Sealer and 2 coats of Chestnut Satin Lacquer. The Wolf's background had a coat of silver glitter paint to simulate a starry night sky (at least that is what I was aiming for - the picture doesn't really do it justice).

A huge thank you to Gill for all her help and encouragement it getting me well and truly sliding down another very steep and slippery slope!  

Regards

Gary


----------



## PowerTool (28 Feb 2007)

Very nice work,Gary - another slope to add to your list.... :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## Taffy Turner (28 Feb 2007)

PowerTool":2kdeiebj said:


> Very nice work,Gary - another slope to add to your list.... :lol:
> 
> Andrew



Tell me about it - my poor lathe feels very neglected at the moment! :roll: 

Gary :roll:


----------



## StevieB (28 Feb 2007)

=D> Very Nice - I particularly like the use of veining cuts on the wolf and deer, really brings out the image. 

I have never had the patience to attempt much fretwork due to all the piercing cuts that need to be made so hats off to you for that!

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## Gill (28 Feb 2007)

Throw those 'L' plates in the bin, Gary; you've definitely earned a full driving licence for your saw  .

Those are superb pieces which any seasoned scroller would be proud to claim as their own. I'm delighted that you're enjoying this form of woodwork so much as these projects suggest. It's very fulfilling, isn't it? And it gives woodworkers a chance to explore artistic talents which you clearly have in abundance.

Very well done  !

Gill


----------



## gidon (28 Feb 2007)

Very good - well done!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## chrispuzzle (28 Feb 2007)

Hey Gary!

Fabulous work there, well done. I wish I could cut fretwork so accurately! Guess I need to take time out from puzzles and practise more.

I especially like the range of finishes you have got from humble BB ply. Apart from the different paints and stains did you use any different techniques?

Chris


----------



## Taffy Turner (28 Feb 2007)

chrispuzzle":ast8n293 said:


> Hey Gary!
> 
> Fabulous work there, well done. I wish I could cut fretwork so accurately! Guess I need to take time out from puzzles and practise more.
> 
> ...



Chris,

Not really - the stains were wiped on with pieces of kitchen roll. The sanding sealer and lacquer were sprayed on.

I didn't give the pieces a sanding between coats as I was scared that I would break something! :? 

Regards

Gary


----------



## Anonymous (28 Feb 2007)

Very nice Gary.

I bet you're pleased with the results and rightly so !

How about an update on your Axminster AWSF18 saw now you've used it a fair bit ?

Alan


----------



## Canadian Scroller (1 Mar 2007)

Super job Taffy. I see there is a new gun in town


----------



## Taffy Turner (1 Mar 2007)

Alan- AKA The Woodman":v0cl1vle said:


> Very nice Gary.
> 
> I bet you're pleased with the results and rightly so !
> 
> ...



Alan,

I continue to be very impressed with the WSF18. It is certainly a god saw for the money. Whilst I have never actually used a Hegner, it is difficult to see how it could possibly be any better than the Axemister.

Getting hold of a Hegner quick release blade clamp made a huge difference to the speed at which I can work.

The only slight oddity with the saw is that with some blades, when you are not cutting, the centre of the blade oscillates back and forth by about 1/8".

I have checked the arms and clamps etc there s no slack anywhere, so I can only conclude that it is a resonance problem. This would be confirmed by teh fact that it stops the instant the blade touches the wood.

In practice it doesn't cause a problem - it just looks a bit weird!

I certainly wouldn't let it put you off buying the saw if you are considering one.

Regards

Gary


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mar 2007)

Taffy Turner":1gxr36r6 said:


> I certainly wouldn't let it put you off buying the saw if you are considering one.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Gary



No,I'm not looking for a new saw Gary. Having owned and used many different brands and models over the years I came across a DeWalt 788 and have never looked back. Even my Diamond is gathering dust along with a couple of Delta's and a Hawk clone and I am a great Delta fan !
I've used a Hegner in the past but I feel Hegner's,although great machines, are over-priced in my opinion. The DeWalt, with it's big teardrop cast iron table (400mm x 600mm) plus top-mounted controls and super fast blade changing takes a lot of beating. It's also whisper quiet and the lowest vibration of any machine I've ever used !
Anyway, it's a big thumbs up to Axminster for bringing the WFS 18 to market and it sounds like a good machine......I'm glad you're pleased with yours.


Alan


----------

